# QS Modifier



## cchlavac (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking for some information about this modifier. Can it be used alone or would it be used in conjunction with another anesthesia modifier, i.e. QZ, since it is informational only?


----------



## mcnaryk (Nov 8, 2012)

cchlavac said:


> Looking for some information about this modifier. Can it be used alone or would it be used in conjunction with another anesthesia modifier, i.e. QZ, since it is informational only?



We report QS along with our other anesthesia modifiers (QX/QZ/QK, P3, etc). I don't think sequencing matters, but we do the QS, then the QX/QK/QZ and then physical status. I hope this helps!


----------



## cchlavac (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks so much. That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Nov 8, 2012)

I would also double check with your payer as far as the order.  Under NJ PIP, the QK/QX modifiers confer a 50% payment reduction, so the doctor gets half and the nurse gets the other half.  In those cases you would want that first, then the QS since payment altering mods should go first.  Just something else to think about, depending on where you are.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 8, 2012)

*QS modifier*



cchlavac said:


> Looking for some information about this modifier. Can it be used alone or would it be used in conjunction with another anesthesia modifier, i.e. QZ, since it is informational only?



Don't forget that QS, G8 and G9 are only used for MCR patients. We sequence them after QX or whatever. Also, the other poster mentioned then adding the P1 or whatever physical status modifier but these are not used for MCR patients as MCR does not recognize them.


----------



## ceesh2009 (Nov 20, 2012)

*modifier QS*

the sequencing does matter 
for instance you code for a CRNA using MAC ANES w/ Medicare patients  as follows   66984 QZQS  

for other insurance you simply use QZ noting the CRNA -- General or MAC

However if patient has Medicare and an MD admins the ANES using MAC it is coded 
66984 AA QS

certain payors require just the AA modifier - ie Blue Cross Medicare Advantage
hope that will help


----------



## brownnd28 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would like to know if someone I can prove that Medicare is the only carrier that needs/wants the QS modifier.  QS modifer is going out on all of our MAC procedure, Medical Mutual is underpaying our claims due to not going past the second modifier spot.Please HElp


----------



## clefever (Feb 15, 2013)

We use QS,G8 Modifiers with ALL Insurance @ our Hospital. Not just Medicare.


----------

